# critical skills test / state nomination priority processing question



## andy172 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi, I have seen this posting on the australian immigratin site:

As a result of this announcement from 1 January 2009 applications for
General Skilled Migration will be strictly allocated and processed in the
following priority order:

1. Applications with a successful State & Territory Nomination (until
all applications have been allocated); and then
2. Applications where the nominated occupation is on the Critical
Skills List (until all applications have been allocated); then
3. Applications where the nominated occupation is on the Migration
Occupations in Demand List (until all applications have been allocated);
then
4. All other remaining applications


My question is- I checked the Skills database and found a bunch of positions matching my current work role both in the state&teritory nominations as wells as in the critical skill list (mechanical engineer - under graduation & working as Decision Science manager).
So, how to make sure I belong to the Priority 1 - state nomination ? What is the process to asess my eligibility for this one?
Potentially how much faster will it get if qualified for this category vs CSL vs regular?

Please let me know
Thanks
-Anand


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Anand, first and foremost is getting the skill assessed. Once done, u hv to get state sponsorship. all you need is ur skill in their skill list. you need to fill a form, provide some documents like work exp proofs, asset statements etc and wait for 3-4 weeks for them to respond.
post which you apply for the visa, giving them the state sponsor grant letter.

yes it does speed up things.

No one can comment on the current timeline due to the change in policies but their first priority would remain sponsored visas followed by the rest. and the regular comes the last. right now they r processing the state sponsored and the CSL ones, lemme give you an example, the state sponsored currently has been taking anything from 3-6 months. we r in the csl and the modl and we are yet to hear form them, we applied in sept 08, had we not been in csl, we wud hv been waiting for csl's to get over (they say they hv to assign a co to all csl cases by july 09. which means modl applications come next. and the modl's still hv 5 months waiting. and then comes the regular.

i dont know if i am making sense but yes state sponsored applications are moving faster thn anticipated.


----------



## andy172 (Mar 5, 2009)

HI Anj,

When you said "State sponsored applicant", does it mean getting the visa sponsored by the state employer in Australia? Or is it just another category before applying? In this case, the visa is still a Skilled Independent visa right? Or the visa type is change in case of a state sponsored applicant?
Falling into this category come with any obligations??

And if I understand correctly, even to assess into this category the process is get skills assessed thru regular authorities and then contact these state offices to get into the list??

Please let me know.
Thanks
-Anand


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Andy172

What you need to do is check your skill is in demand in the state you wish to apply to. Remember you will be tied into that state for two years after which you can work anywhere in australia. You then need to apply to that state and can find out more on the state government website. I applied to queensland and was granted in 3 weeks. They then send you a certificate which lasts 2 years. I lodged my visa 176 29/01/09- CO assigned 18/02/09 and meds requested the same day. Meds completed 05/03/09 so now waiting but i have to say its been so fast. What anj says is right you have to get your skills assessed first as this needs to be done before you can go any further.

Hope this helps
Lisa


----------



## andy172 (Mar 5, 2009)

ellisa said:


> Hi Andy172
> 
> What you need to do is check your skill is in demand in the state you wish to apply to. Remember you will be tied into that state for two years after which you can work anywhere in australia. You then need to apply to that state and can find out more on the state government website. I applied to queensland and was granted in 3 weeks. They then send you a certificate which lasts 2 years. I lodged my visa 176 29/01/09- CO assigned 18/02/09 and meds requested the same day. Meds completed 05/03/09 so now waiting but i have to say its been so fast. What anj says is right you have to get your skills assessed first as this needs to be done before you can go any further.
> 
> ...


Thanks Lisa.
I am kind of getting the point now. So if I am eligible the whole things much much faster then. But one question, when you said I will tied into that state for 2 years, doea that mean I have go to that state right after I get the visa and get it validated? OR I need to stay in that state for 2 years from the time I move there?

The reason I am asking this is, I am not sure whether I can move right away once I get and visa and validation done, I might take some time before I move there.
But once I move I am ok to get tied into the state.

Please let me know.
Thanks
-Anand


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi andy,
u can work only in the state that sponsors you. you can move around in other states but cant work there. this applies for 2 yrs post ur coming here.
there is no difference in 175(independent PR) and 176(state sponsored independent PR) except for being tied to the state. u can validate the visa and then come as u please but yeah for initial 2 yrs u wud be tied to the state. i am not sure if this starts the moment u validate, common sense says its active the moment u validate it.

and everything else is the same, i mean the procedure, get ur assessment done, tk the state sponsorship from respective state and then get the visa. but if u think u hv time in ur hands, y not go for 175 where there r no strings attached. u get the visa in 12-15 months and then u can move.

my husband turned 29 in dec'08 and we did not hv much time since u loose points if u r ovr 30. u do not get the age benefit.

normally ppl used to tk the state sponsorship if they were short of points but now ppl are trying to the same to get the visa fast. uncouth people like us


----------



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> * (they say they hv to assign a co to all csl cases by july 09. *
> 
> i dont know if i am making sense but yes state sponsored applications are moving faster thn anticipated.


hi anj,

where did u got this news from...
according to aspc news they say by end of may'09 all the csl cases would be allocated COs.

pls correct me if im mistaken

ali


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

its stated in the auto response clearly. the priority is given to the state sponsored followed by the csls and then the modls. which means even if right now csl's are being taken, the priority still remains the state sponsored.


----------



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> its stated in the auto response clearly. the priority is given to the state sponsored followed by the csls and then the modls. which means even if right now csl's are being taken, the priority still remains the state sponsored.


Hi,

Your comments on below please.

thanks:

GENERAL SKILLED MIGRATION ADELAIDE
PROCESSING INFORMATION FOR THE WEEK COMMENCING:
2 March 2009

Applications are now being allocated as follows:

State & Territory Nominated Applications:

Once the department has received valid nomination from a state or territory, applications will be allocated to a case officer within 10 working days.

*Applications with Occupations on the Critical Skills List (CSL):

Applications are being allocated in date of lodgement order. All CSL applictions are expected to be allocated to case officers by end of May 2009.*
Applications with Occupations on the Migration Occupations in Demand List
(MODL):
Applications are not being allocated at present


----------



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> its stated in the auto response clearly. the priority is given to the state sponsored followed by the csls and then the modls. which means even if right now csl's are being taken, the priority still remains the state sponsored.


2231-79 (Java Specialist) falls under CSL?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

what comments u want alizulf? its clearly stated.. state sponsored will tk 10 days for the CO to be allocated and the CSL's will be cleared by May end.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

u have to check the csl list to see if it falls in it or not.


----------



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> what comments u want alizulf? its clearly stated.. state sponsored will tk 10 days for the CO to be allocated and the CSL's will be cleared by May end.


i was referring to your earlier msg where u hv said "they hv to assign a co to all csl cases by july 09."

and according to auto response its by the end of may'09


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Someone known to me spoke to a lady at the DIAC and they said we are targeting May end but it may go till July but by june they plan to start the modl's too. i just read it and passed the info. dont take my word for it. and dont quote me if u share the info with anyone. i am just passing on what i read. and it really doesnt make a difference, i mean when one has waited so long, another month added to it no big deal.


----------



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> Someone known to me spoke to a lady at the DIAC and they said we are targeting May end but it may go till July but by june they plan to start the modl's too. i just read it and passed the info. dont take my word for it. and dont quote me if u share the info with anyone. i am just passing on what i read. and it really doesnt make a difference, i mean when one has waited so long, another month added to it no big deal.


i was not sharing with anyone but just replying to your info.
anyways... thanks for the information......


----------



## Amr (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi Every body,

My job is in the CSL and I got my Transaction Reference Number (TRN) on 8th Dec. 2008 

My qustion is: what does it mean that they are going to process my application after all 

(sponsored) State & Territory Nomination applications have been allocated.

anybody can explain


----------



## Dolly.K (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi there, 

Can someone please advise: 
If my occupation isn't included in skilles in demand list of any aus state, can i still apply for State sponsorship? (DIAC points test 120)

many thanks,
Dolly.K


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi dolly

no u cant, though u can try, each state has a quota of about 500 for those who r not in the list but chances r bleak tht u wil get thru


----------



## Dolly.K (Aug 11, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> hi dolly
> 
> no u cant, though u can try, each state has a quota of about 500 for those who r not in the list but chances r bleak tht u wil get thru


hello anj,

many thanks for your reply. 
hmmm, it seems state sponsorship option doesn't work for me... 
What's next? Employer who'd sponsor me? Will that give any priority? 

really confused now


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

dolly u gotta keep trying. dont give up. if its meant to be, it wil happen anyways.. no many how many things go wrong or how many obstacles come ur way.. 
u can try getting a job but at a time like this, it isnt easy. but no harm in trying, u dont loose anything do u


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

Dolly.K said:


> hello anj,
> 
> many thanks for your reply.
> hmmm, it seems state sponsorship option doesn't work for me...
> ...


Employee sponsored is the best option anytime...but if u r outside aussieland then it pretty difficiult to get it(though u should try as u can be lucky)....


----------



## Dolly.K (Aug 11, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> dolly u gotta keep trying. dont give up. if its meant to be, it wil happen anyways.. no many how many things go wrong or how many obstacles come ur way..
> u can try getting a job but at a time like this, it isnt easy. but no harm in trying, u dont loose anything do u



ur right anj, 
i'd just dare not to give up. And the reasong isn't just professional but personal. Myself and my bf hav been waiting for quite long and we both knew that the path we've chosen wont be easy one, but we promised to be strong and patient...
will keep on searching and trying 

many thanks indeed


_*Dum spiro, spero*_


----------



## Dolly.K (Aug 11, 2009)

PankajNamdeo said:


> Employee sponsored is the best option anytime...but if u r outside aussieland then it pretty difficiult to get it(though u should try as u can be lucky)....


hi Pankaj,

have got some idea about Oz employer who'd sponsor me....gotta check with them hope it works



Dum spiro, spero


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

Dolly.K said:


> hi Pankaj,
> 
> have got some idea about Oz employer who'd sponsor me....gotta check with them hope it works
> 
> ...


hey thats nice....best of luck for that...


----------



## Dolly.K (Aug 11, 2009)

PankajNamdeo said:


> hey thats nice....best of luck for that...



thank you 
keep my fingers crossed...


----------

